
Sanzo Wada Color Combinations – Interactive Version - mrdain
https://github.com/dblodorn/sanzo-wada
======
mrdain
Due to the fact that it doesn't exist (to my knowledge) I thought it would be
great to have an interactive version of this amazing book. Conversion of CMYK
colors to RGB / HEX is difficult - so not all are faithful to the printed
plates in the book. Therefore this can be used as a companion to the print
edition.

